# House of Dolls - August 2014



## Onmyown (Aug 18, 2014)

This place was the fifth or sixth explore after leaving at about 6.00 am. I was picked up by top chauffeur Cunningplan promptly, no go on the first explore but looks promising for a future visit. Picked up Crona and drove to another place but got turfed out by security. So a full english breakfast next , mid morning, to set us up for the day. This was the last of our explores and it turned out a fine one at that. The prior occupants of this farm were fluent welsh speakers as demonstrated by all the childrens books, posters and documents shown, complete with the Welsh Bible.
Here's my take on it, i'm sure CP will tag his on later :-


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Amazing what gets left behind even the Morris looks exhausted!but great pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh wow, what a place...I had one of those garages...great find and pics. Thanks.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 18, 2014)

This is stunning, my favourite post from you so far.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 18, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> This is stunning, my favourite post from you so far.



Many thanks for your kind comments..


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 18, 2014)

Cracking shots there OMO  love the garage one 
My second trip here so only took a few and tried to get the shots I ether missed or was unhappy with the last time.

Just a couple or so from me




















































just a couple


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheers fella, you've got some ace shots there yourself, love the lampshade shot, im surprised you can rubber neck that high to see through the viewfinder


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 18, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Cheers fella, you've got some ace shots there yourself, love the lampshade shot, im surprised you can rubber neck that high to see through the viewfinder



Point and shoot (holding the camera up with the tripod)


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 18, 2014)

Fab location, well captured by you both on this and previous visits. Liking that Welsh dragon.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice shots both of you!! SO much left to see there!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome shots both of you! 
Amazing how much is left, although it does look v. isolated! 
Brilliant stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------



## the_oblique (Aug 19, 2014)

wow this one actually made me quite sad just seeing all the personal items left behind - the clothes in immaculate condition, and moggy all collapsed in on itself especially. Makes you wonder what happened here.


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 19, 2014)

Another Welsh wonder, great work guys


----------

